# Ноты сольных партий



## muszuck (28 Окт 2010)

Недорого переведу аудио в ноты (или в миди-файл). Оплата по WebMoney.

[email protected]
или
[email protected]

Сергей


----------



## pols-petr (28 Окт 2010)

Если секрет небольшой - по слуху, или будет использована программа...?


----------



## muszuck (29 Окт 2010)

Естественно, по слуху. Программно использую только эквалайзинг исходного аудио и иногда тайм-шифтер для разбора пассажей.


----------



## Евгений51 (29 Окт 2010)

Самая лучшая программа, находится немного в стороне от глаз по обе стороны. И, конечно современные программы для выделения частот.


----------



## muszuck (29 Окт 2010)

Евгений51 писал:


> немного в стороне от глаз по обе стороны


++++++


----------



## Евгений51 (29 Окт 2010)

*muszuck*,
Сергей, это уши.


----------



## muszuck (29 Окт 2010)

Евгений51 писал:


> Евгений51


 Я знаю. Плюсы - это знаки одобрения в адрес вашего поста.


----------

